
LambdaConf 2017 Speaker Withdraws - haskellandchill
https://purelyfunctional.tv/lambda_conf-2017/
======
taylodl
It's his prerogative as to whether he wants to speak at LambdaConf just as it
is my prerogative as to whether I want to attend LambdaConf. To each their
own.

What I find disturbing is the reason. When I attend conferences I don't care
about the speakers' political beliefs. No, I'm not going to seek them out in
the bar but I wouldn't avoid their session either. I'm more concerned what I
can learn from them in a technical sense then I am about their political
views. Maybe I'm old-school but I don't think it's healthy to allow politics
to color everything in your life.

That's my $0.02 anyway.

~~~
haskellandchill
I find it disturbing that they applied, taking a slot from another speaker,
then made another fuss about withdrawing. And this is after they already spoke
out with an open letter last year.

